# [W]Any warhammer 40k armys[H]£££[uk]



## Abaddonthejoiner (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok everyone i am looking to buy some warhammer 40k armys. i can pay straight away if its a good deal so please get in touch. You can either pm me or email me on [email protected]. Let me know what you have to offer and i wont buy anything unless i see pictures first.
Could be interested in normal warhammer if the price is right.

Thanks :yahoo::biggrin:k:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

pm sent


----------

